# Coffee in Paris



## Don_your_hat (May 13, 2013)

Having not long returned from a trip to Paris I thought I'd share my own recent experience of the Parisian coffee scene as I found it.

There are loads of lovely looking cafes all over the city, although I was initially disappointed as most of the ones I tried served well over-extracted bitter coffees.









What's more is that most people seemed to be quite happily drinking this coffee at prices around 4.80 euros per pop (café creme). I knew that most places in central Paris were never going to be that cheap though. I'm sure it's hit and miss and I may have been unlucky with the cafes I tried, but I did go to quite a few!

After some internet trawling I came across a place called Café Lomi which is a out of the centre in the 18th arrondissement - not much to look at on the outside, but I'm happy to say the inside looked good and the coffee tasted great. I was impressed enough to buy a pack of their own-roasted Ethiopian beans, which I opened and have started to enjoy earlier today.









The staff were welcoming and helpful. It is a bit out of the touristy parts of Paris and not in the most attractive setting, but if you're after a decent coffee I would definitely recommend Café Lomi.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm in Paris now. My sister and I stumbled across Ten Belles in La Republique the other day. Had Has Bean jailbreak on for espresso. My sister had a cappuccino and I had an espresso and a noisette which were both excellent. The barista was really friendly and enthusiastic without being overbearing - offered to share a Chemex with me so I could try a new bean he got it and also gave us some samples of an Ethiopian cold brew they were doing. Good cakes/scones too.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its all about Telescope

http://www.telescopecafe.com/


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Its all about Telescope
> 
> http://www.telescopecafe.com/


Off there this afternoon


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

Perhaps its me and perhaps its a distorted set of memories: I've spent goodness how long in Paris, Milan and dozen or so other big cities in Europe while on business trips and I thought I appreciated the espresso that was typically served in restaurants and cafe's. With my limited knowledge gained during the past six to twelve months and having tried to put that into practice I've more or less concluded that much of what I was drinking over the years was expensive luke warm, bitter rubbish and that it cannot hold a candle to what we can make with our machines while exercising a bit of care.

Yes, there are good places to get coffee but there are far more bad ones. Sadly, the UK is much the same.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i need to find somewhere in "Nice" thats worth going to


----------

